# [Risolto] irqbalance.

## ciro64

Ciao;

Volevo sapere, secondo il vostro parere, se irqbalance possa essere utile (ho un core2quad).

In caso affermativo, meglio avviarlo in boot o in default runlevel ?

Grazie.

----------

## Peach

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ciao;
> 
> Volevo sapere, secondo il vostro parere, se irqbalance possa essere utile (ho un core2quad).

 

penso che una letta alla documentazione ufficiale potrebbe aiutare.

io ad esempio ne so meno di zero, ma così a naso direi che potrebbe aiutarti... se fai cose pese ovviamente

 *Quote:*   

> In caso affermativo, meglio avviarlo in boot o in default runlevel ?

 

imho in default.

----------

## Peach

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ciao;
> 
> Volevo sapere, secondo il vostro parere, se irqbalance possa essere utile (ho un core2quad).

 

penso che una letta alla documentazione ufficiale potrebbe aiutare.

io ad esempio ne so meno di zero, ma così a naso direi che potrebbe aiutarti... se fai cose pese ovviamente, poi se effettivamente sfrutti i core del core2 è un'altro paio di maniche.

 *Quote:*   

> In caso affermativo, meglio avviarlo in boot o in default runlevel ?

 

imho in default.

[edit] scusate il doppio post, se qualcuno è così gentile da cancellare il precedente...

----------

## riverdragon

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ciao;
> 
> Volevo sapere, secondo il vostro parere, se irqbalance possa essere utile (ho un core2quad).

 Nel cercare una risposta ho dato un'occhiata qui e ora ho qualche dubbio in più. Però se vuoi l'irqbalancing abilita l'opzione nel kernel, il pacchetto a cui punta l'ebuild è del 2006.

----------

## ciro64

Grazie delle risposte  :Smile: 

La curiosità mi è venuta in quanto lo vedevo comprese in altre distribuzioni di default; perciò ho pensato di chiedere.

Applicazioni "pese" ovvero pesanti ? mm beh boinc per esempio, mentre compilo, mentre è attivo compiz  :Smile: 

A livello di kernel (sto provando zen-sources) invece penso di aver già abilitato tutto il necessario (smp support, multicore scheduler support e il supporto per numa).

----------

## riverdragon

Ritratto l'ultima risposta: l'opzione del kernel non c'è più perché era vecchia, è meglio il programma che si installa con l'ebuild.

http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/cpu.php

----------

## ciro64

Aggiudicato.

```

emerge irqbalance ; rc-update add irqbalance default && rc

```

et les jeux sont faites.

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

